#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Учение Шамбалы (линия Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче). Две программы в Москве.

## Zetetic

_"Мы — человеческие существа и в силу этого в своей основе уже пробуждены; мы открыты постижению реальности. Мы не порабощены своей жизнью; мы свободны. Свобода в данном случае просто означает, что у нас есть тело и ум; и мы можем возвыситься настолько, чтобы работать с реальностью достойным образом и с чувством юмора."

"Признать существование страха — ещё не причина для разочарования или подавленности. Поскольку мы испытываем такой страх, то обладаем потенциальной возможностью испытывать и бесстрашие. Истинное бесстрашие — не устранение страха, а выход за пределы страха."
_
_Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче_

В Москве пройдут две начальные программы (два уровня) в традиции Шамбала-буддизма выдающегося учителя Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче (1939-1987). Программы проводят Билл Брауер, ученик Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче с 1975 года и Элла Резникова.

*3 ноября (четверг) в 19:30* - открытая вводная лекция первой программы "Искусство быть Человеком"  - вход свободен для всех, можно послушать, задать вопросы. 
*4 ноября (пятница) с 09:30 до 17:30* - пройдет основная, весьма насыщенная часть программы. 
Более подробная информация на сайте:  http://russia.shambhala.info/details...m.php?id=80499

Вторая программа-уровень "Рождение Воина. Обнаружение бесстрашия" - только для прошедших первую программу. Идет два дня: *5 ноября (суббота), 09:30 - 17:30, и 6 ноября (воскресенье), 09:30 - 17:00*.  
Информация: http://russia.shambhala.info/details...m.php?id=80500


Телефон для справок: +7 (926) 702 47 65  Настя
e-mail:  russia@shambhala.info
Адрес: г. Москва, м. Курская/Чкаловская, 4-й Сыромятнический пер., 3/5, стр.5, 2 этаж, "Технологии Изобилия"

----------

Евгения Горенко (11.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

1. Что такое "Шамбала-буддизм"?

2. Кто такие "воины"?

3. Почему Чогьям Трунгпа считается "выдающимся учителем", если по свидетельствам современников он умер от алкоголизма?

4. Почему каждый двухдневный курс стоит аж 3 000 рублей (а их предлагается два), а их описание представляет из себя шизотерический бред?

http://russia.shambhala.info/details...m.php?id=80499
http://russia.shambhala.info/details...m.php?id=80500

http://russia.shambhala.info/index.php?id=3000
http://russia.shambhala.info/index.php?id=4000

----------

Дондог (12.10.2011), Фил (25.10.2011)

----------


## Андрей Кучеренко

Уважаемый, Eternal Jew!

1. 2. 3. Здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BB%D0%B0
уже частично задавались похожие вопросы, и насколько помню в этом обсуждении принимали участие и Вы, до какого-то момента. 
Если все-таки, остались сомнения и непонимание, и  на какие-то вопросы Вы захотите получит более полные ответы, с удовольствием готов Вам в этом помочь - в случае корректности постановки вопросов. Ибо на неправильно поставленный вопрос очень тяжело дать правильный ответ.
Если же Вам просто хочется просто обратить на себя много внимания (а это будет видно из Вашего ответа) то все это поймут, однозначно обратят внимание и даже не будут пробовать отвечать на риторические вопросы  :Smilie:  
Надеюсь, в последнем я глубоко ошибаюсь...

Искренне, Андрей Кучеренко.

----------

Zetetic (12.10.2011), Дондог (12.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Огромнейшее Вам человеческое спасибо, что Вы обратили внимание на вышеуказанную тему (а то я, если честно, про нее совсем  забыл).

Боюсь Вас искренне разочаровать, но приведенные в данной теме ласково-сектантские и невероятно снисходительные ответы в полной степени не раскрывают суть данного буддийского "новодела", его  истоки, достоверность передаваемого "учения" и его подтверждение у  общепризнанных Учителей Ваджраяны, не участвующих в дхарма-бизнесе.

Поэтому Вам и Вашему адепту-топикстартеру (раз уж Вам так захотелось обратить на себя внимание и поиметь с благодарных слушателей вышеуказанные суммы) будет невероятно трудно ответить на эти простые риторические вопросы.  :Smilie:  Надеюсь, в последнем я глубоко ошибаюсь... Но это будет видно из Ваших ответов.  :Smilie: 

P.S. При приведении "весомых" цитат из вышеуказанной темы прошу учесть Вас, уважаемый Андрей, что Ваш главный защитник-модератор, некто г-н Певко, последовательно и тихо свалил не только из Кагью в Дзогчен, но и из Дзогчена - со-о-о-всем в другую шизотерическую сторону, так что его вялотекущим модераторским авторитетом прошу не прикрываться.  :Smilie:

----------

Андрей Кучеренко (12.10.2011), Дондог (12.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Чогьяма Трунгпа признавали ваджрным мастером такие Ламы, как Кармапа 16 и Дилго Кьенце.

----------

Zetetic (12.10.2011), Андрей Кучеренко (12.10.2011), Дондог (12.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (12.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему Чогьям Трунгпа считается "выдающимся учителем", если по свидетельствам современников он умер от алкоголизма?


Чагчуд Тулку. Комментарии на Терсар Нгондро:




> Не так давно один западный ученик написал о своём опыте общения с ламой Чогъямом Трунгпой Ринпоче, неоспоримым обладателем реализации и известным любителем выпить. Сидя на балконе, Трунгпа Ринпоче дал знак этому ученику подойти и помочь ему пройти в комнату. Поддерживая Трунгпу Ринпоче, ученик уловил запах алкоголя. Когда они вошли в комнату, Трунгпа Ринпоче повернулся к нему и сказал: „Вижу, у тебя трудности с медитацией”. Указав на несколько подушек, он велел: „Сядь и помедитируй для меня”.
> 
> Когда ученик уселся, его терзала мысль: „Что этот выпивший человек может сделать для моей медитации”? Позднее он вспоминал: „Вскоре я мог ощущать как он рассекает этот зажим в моей голове, распутывает этот узел, избавляет от этого спазма, покуда макушка не снялась с этой мели и не появился обзор на 360º”.
> 
> Когда ученик откланялся чтобы уйти, Трунгпа Ринпоче посоветовал: „Всегда отделяй человека от учителя”.


Давайте не будем обсуждать учителей, это запрещено правилами форума.

----------

Sten (28.10.2011), Zetetic (12.10.2011), Андрей Кучеренко (12.10.2011), Дифо (12.10.2011), Дондог (12.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (12.10.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.10.2011), Сергей Хос (27.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Мне сегодня приснился Трунгпа. Второй раз.

Среди мыслей, которые потом пришли после просыпания, выделялась одна. Сильное желание сказать дурному живому существу, пишущему здесь под ником EJ, чтобы он ну перестал наконец своим дурным ртом зарабатывать себе беду на дурную задницу  :Frown: 

Всегда ваша, Еше Кхандро.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Фил

> Мне сегодня приснился Трунгпа. Второй раз.
> Среди мыслей, которые потом пришли после просыпания, выделялась одна. Сильное желание сказать дурному живому существу, пишущему здесь под ником EJ, чтобы он ну перестал наконец своим дурным ртом зарабатывать себе беду на дурную задницу 
> Всегда ваша, Еше Кхандро.


 Как эмоционально! А EJ ничего дурного не сказал.... Просто задал вопросы. Вот Цхултрим Тращи по существу ответил (хотя я с ним и не согласен, с алкоголиками не общаюсь)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

Я  за такие вопросы о своём Учителе (к примеру) вообще бы травмы нанёс

----------


## Фил

> Я  за такие вопросы о своём Учителе (к примеру) вообще бы травмы нанёс


 А я бы ответил аргументированно. Тогда бы вопросов больше не осталось.

----------

Алексей Т (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Мне сегодня приснился Трунгпа. Второй раз.
> 
> Среди мыслей, которые потом пришли после просыпания, выделялась одна. Сильное желание сказать дурному живому существу, пишущему здесь под ником EJ, чтобы он ну перестал наконец своим дурным ртом зарабатывать себе беду на дурную задницу 
> 
> Всегда ваша, Еше Кхандро.


я понимаю Ваши чувства, и мне кажется это хороший повод развивать в себе Бодхичитту.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> А я бы ответил аргументированно. Тогда бы вопросов больше не осталось.


Подобные вопросы имеют название -провокационные, от сюда - пресечение, во избежание

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> я понимаю Ваши чувства, и мне кажется это хороший повод развивать в себе Бодхичитту.


И вот это мое предупреждение из нее и исходит.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Как эмоционально! А EJ ничего дурного не сказал.... Просто задал вопросы. Вот Цхултрим Тращи по существу ответил (хотя я с ним и не согласен, с алкоголиками не общаюсь)


EJ уж лучше знает, что он тут говорит, а что нет... 

Ребят, пожалуйста, не превращайте это в лишнее бла-бла-бла. 

_Я не шучу_. Пожалуйста  :Frown:

----------

Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Фил

> Подобные вопросы имеют название -провакационные, от сюда - пресечение, во избежание


 Да ну...Отвечая аргументировано и вежливо в том числе и на провокационные вопросы, если Вы уверены в себе и в своих знаниях, как нельзя лучше ставят провокатора на место, так что он "уходит грустный и тебя не беспокоит". А если отвечать в таком сварливом ключе или тем более "наносить травмы" (я понимаю что это была шутка), у окружающих сложится мнение, что критика-то справедлива! Ибо только справедливая критика может вывести из себя.

----------

Винд (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Фил

> EJ уж лучше знает, что он тут говорит, а что нет... 
> Ребят, пожалуйста, не превращайте это в лишнее бла-бла-бла. 
> _Я не шучу_. Пожалуйста


 Вот он спросил, почему Тругпа умер от алкоголизма и тем не менее считается великим учителем. А в ответ, что он дурным ртом дурную вещь дурно сказал. Т.е. вместо ответа банальное хамство. А мне бы тоже было интересно. Я читал "Преодоление духовного материализма". Но если он действительно алкоголик, то на этой книге можно поставить крест.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Фил, а биография Падмасамбхавы вас не шокирует?  :Smilie: 
Я лично от некоторых моментов там иногда вздрагиваю. И?..  :Smilie:  Я что, по вашей логике, тут же обязана перестать считать его Гуру Ринпоче, Учителем и поставить крест на его учении?
*Фигушки!*

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> И вот это мое предупреждение из нее и исходит.


Хорошо, если *только* из Неё.  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, а биография Падмасамбхавы вас не шокирует? 
> Я лично от некоторых моментов там иногда вздрагиваю. И?..  Я что, по вашей логике, тут же обязана перестать считать его Гуру Ринпоче, Учителем и поставить крест на его учении?
> *Фигушки!*


 Мне все ясно теперь.

----------


## Шавырин

> Да ну...Отвечая аргументировано и вежливо в том числе и на провокационные вопросы, если Вы уверены в себе и в своих знаниях, как нельзя лучше ставят провокатора на место, так что он "уходит грустный и тебя не беспокоит". А если отвечать в таком сварливом ключе или тем более "наносить травмы" (я понимаю что это была шутка), у окружающих сложится мнение, что критика-то справедлива! Ибо только справедливая критика может вывести из себя.


При хорошем тролле (вопрошающем) ответам конца несчесть будет...

Но мы же практики :Cool: 

На счёт травм не шутка  :Smilie:  Учителя-не обсуждают.

Критика подразумевает месседж, а уж апосля вопросы . А тут... ну да вы в курсе  :Wink:  "Eternal Jew забанен на месяц за трол... за оффтопик."

----------

Фил (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Хорошо, если *только* из Неё.


А какого бы еще черта я бы полезла в эту ситуацию?  :Frown:  

Ребят, поверьте: я знаю очень много об истории своей школы, я разговаривала со множеством людей, которые общались с Трунгпой. Я знаю про очень много "вздрагивающих" вещей. Больше чем вы все тут  :Smilie:  И знаю больше вас вдоходновляющих рассказов о нем, офигительных примеров реального учения, которое он давал _здесь и сейчас_. 
_И продолжает до сих пор давать, вот в чем дело-то!_ 

И я практикую то учение, которое здесь дается. И те сомнения, которые у меня действительно были поначалу, они просто потихоньку куда-то подевались. 
Я заметила, кстати, что одновременно почти перестала холиварить за Шамбалу  :Smilie:  Мне это больше уже не было нужно ))) 

Дело сейчас не во мне и не в Шамбале. Дело в тех, кто blackmouth'ит на эту тему. 

Я еще раз вас очень прошу - *пожалуйста, хватит бла-бла-бла*  :Frown:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> А какого бы еще черта я бы полезла в эту ситуацию?


Гнев, например.

И я не затрагиваю Учителя и Учение. Я исключительно о *некоторых* из совокупности возможных Ваших мотивов.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Конечно, я сейчас чувствую гнев! Вы про _гневное сострадание_ когда-нибудь слышали? 

Дело сейчас не во мне и не в степени моей осознанности насчет моего состояния и мотивации.

Дело в том, чтобы не заболтать тот посыл, который я гневно тут пишу. 

_Пожалуйста, я вас очень-очень прошу..._  

Ну хотите, я стану перед вами на колени? Только - _пожалуйста_...  :Frown:

----------

Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Меня лично смущают два факта
1) Термин "Шамбала-буддизм"
2) Термин школа Шамбала-буддизма.

Сейчас в тибетском буддизме 4 основных школы. Джонанг, насколько я  понимаю, как подшкола входит в сакья. В рамках школ существуют разные течения и направления.  Учение о Шамбале связано прежде всего с практикой тантры Калачарка. 
Вы не молим бы рассказать о известных пандитах и махасиддха в рамках "шамбала-буддизма"?

----------


## Svarog

> Конечно, я сейчас чувствую гнев! Вы про _гневное сострадание_ когда-нибудь слышали? 
> 
> Дело сейчас не во мне и не в степени моей осознанности насчет моего состояния и мотивации.
> 
> Дело в том, чтобы не заболтать тот посыл, который я гневно тут пишу. 
> 
> _Пожалуйста, я вас очень-очень прошу..._  
> 
> Ну хотите, я стану перед вами на колени? Только - _пожалуйста_...


Вы сейчас - представитель своего Учителя и его Учения.
Так что, то *как* Вы говорите и о *чем*  - имеет значение.
Другому бы может и не стоило указывать на его мотивы, но мне кажется Вы на достаточно высоком уровне, чтобы анализировать их, а также эффект о своих слов.

PS гневную форму сострадания я понимаю. Но и "сострадающую" личину гнева тоже видеть приходится (чаще всего в зеркале  :Smilie: )

----------

Фил (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Простите, Дондуп, но говорить на рассуждательные темы я сейчас не хочу. Возможно, потом. Не сейчас.  

Вот вы же, к примеру, тоже сейчас _не хотите услышать мой посыл_.
Может быть, как-нибудь потом _услышите_ его?.. 

М-мм?..

----------


## Dondhup

> Простите, Дондуп, но говорить на рассуждательные темы я сейчас не хочу. Возможно, потом. Не сейчас.  
> 
> Вот вы же, к примеру, тоже сейчас _не хотите услышать мой посыл_.
> Может быть, как-нибудь потом _услышите_ его?.. 
> 
> М-мм?..


Какой посыл?

----------

Фил (25.10.2011)

----------


## Svarog

> Меня лично смущают два факта
> 1) Термин "Шамбала-буддизм"
> 2) Термин школа Шамбала-буддизма.
> 
> Сейчас в тибетском буддизме 4 основных школы. Джонанг, насколько я  понимаю, как подшкола входит в сакья. В рамках школ существуют разные течения и направления.  Учение о Шамбале связано прежде всего с практикой тантры Калачарка. 
> Вы не молим бы рассказать о известных пандитах и махасиддха в рамках "шамбала-буддизма"?


Почитайте, пожалуйста, тут http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....B0%D0%BB%D0%B0
сообщения от Lhaktong Riwo

Вообще, отличная бы вышла справка о "Шамбала Буддизме" из той темы, если бы поудалять все сообщения, кроме этого пользователя. 
Но я осилил и очень этому рад.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (26.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Фил (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Сварог,  :Smilie: 

Я тут холиварить, кстати, долго не смогу. У нас в пятницу заезд на недельную программе, в Карпатах, в без-онланой зоне. 
Там программу координировать буду, да и подготовительной работы по собиранию и этсетера еще до фига  :Smilie: 

У меня на прошлой программе, год назад, инсайт интересный случился: я вдруг глубоко и неожиданно поняла, что _Дхарма это истинная драгоценность_ - и целую секунду наслаждалась офигительной _новизной_ этого высокого понимания, пока наконец не дошло, про новизну-то ))))

----------

Svarog (25.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Какой посыл?


паццталом )))))

----------


## Svarog

> Сварог, 
> 
> Я тут холиварить, кстати, долго не смогу. У нас в пятницу заезд на недельную программе, в Карпатах, в без-онланой зоне. 
> Там программу координировать буду, да и подготовительной работы по собиранию и этсетера еще до фига 
> 
> У меня на прошлой программе, год назад, инсайт интересный случился: я вдруг глубоко и неожиданно поняла, что _Дхарма это истинная драгоценность_ - и целую секунду наслаждалась офигительной _новизной_ этого высокого понимания, пока наконец не дошло, про новизну-то ))))


Вот только жаль, что мы пока не можем такие мгновения переживать одно за другим, всю вечность.
Но будем к этому стремиться и Бодхичитта нам поможет!  :Smilie:

----------

Евгения Горенко (25.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Учение о Шамбале связано прежде всего с практикой тантры Калачарка...


Описочка по Фрейду!  :Big Grin:

----------

Артем Тараненко (25.10.2011), Кузьмич (26.10.2011), Фил (26.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> 3. Почему Чогьям Трунгпа считается "выдающимся учителем", если по свидетельствам современников он умер от алкоголизма?


Никогда не слышали про crazy wisdom? Авторитет Чогьяма Трунгпы признавался и признается многими учителями. Поинтерисуйтесь у Шамарпы, что он о нем думает, насколько я знаю, он тоже высокого мнения о Чогьяме Трунгпе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Меня лично смущают два факта
> 1) Термин "Шамбала-буддизм"
> 2) Термин школа Шамбала-буддизма.
> 
> Сейчас в тибетском буддизме 4 основных школы. Джонанг, насколько я  понимаю, как подшкола входит в сакья. В рамках школ существуют разные течения и направления.  Учение о Шамбале связано прежде всего с практикой тантры Калачарка. 
> Вы не молим бы рассказать о известных пандитах и махасиддха в рамках "шамбала-буддизма"?


Как я понимаю, шамбала-буддизм в основном основано на терма, открытыми Чогьям Трунгпа (то, что это терма, вроде, подтвердил Дилго Кхьенце). Поэтому говорить о пандитах и махасидхах тут некорректно.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (25.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как я понимаю, шамбала-буддизм в основном основано на терма, открытыми Чогьям Трунгпа (то, что это терма, вроде, подтвердил Дилго Кхьенце). Поэтому говорить о пандитах и махасидхах тут некорректно.


Как вы думаете в линиях тибетского буддизма мало было пандитотов и махасиддхов? А здесь да ж не линия, здесь буддизм особенный.
Терма до сих пор тертоны открывают, но "буддизмов" никто не основывает. Вопрос - сколько тибетских монахов и нагп в линии Шамбла-буддизма?

----------


## Dondhup

> Описочка по Фрейду!


Уважаемый, я водку и прочие алкогольные напитки не употребляю с детства, так что Вы с Фрейдом не при деле.

----------

Фил (26.10.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Как вы думаете в линиях тибетского буддизма мало было пандитотов и махасиддхов? А здесь да ж не линия, здесь буддизм особенный. Терма до сих пор тертоны открывают, но "буддизмов" никто не основывает.


Шамбала-буддизм - это просто название, на западе все-таки развивается, видимо, хотели подчеркнуть, что это именно буддизм. 




> Вопрос - сколько тибетских монахов и нагп в линии Шамбла-буддизма?


Т.е. типа если нет именно тибетских монахов и нагп, то не буддизм? Сколько тибетских монахов и нагп в Дзогчен общине у Намкхая Норбу?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Меня лично смущают два факта
> 1) Термин "Шамбала-буддизм"
> 2) Термин школа Шамбала-буддизма.
> 
> Сейчас в тибетском буддизме 4 основных школы. Джонанг, насколько я  понимаю, как подшкола входит в сакья. В рамках школ существуют разные течения и направления.  Учение о Шамбале связано прежде всего с практикой тантры Калачарка. 
> Вы не молим бы рассказать о известных пандитах и махасиддха в рамках "шамбала-буддизма"?


Андрей, чтобы развеять все сомнения, попробуй при первой возможности задать эти вопросы близкому тебе учителю, Кьябдже Намка Дриме Рабджам Ринпоче. Он как никто другой знаком с этой традицией, являясь отцом Сакйонг Вангмо, женой Сакйонга Мипама Ринпоче, который является главой Шамбала-Буддизма.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Шамбала-буддизм - это просто название, на западе все-таки развивается, видимо, хотели подчеркнуть, что это именно буддизм. 
> 
> 
> Т.е. типа если нет именно тибетских монахов и нагп, то не буддизм? Сколько тибетских монахов и нагп в Дзогчен общине у Намкхая Норбу?


Просто так школы не создают.

----------


## Dondhup

""Лучше бы пил и курил "(с) :Smilie: "

Алкоголь и табак - вещества, созданные демонами , их употребление обычными людьми приводит к одержимости .

----------

Фил (26.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Джонанг, насколько я  понимаю, как подшкола входит в сакья.


Ты как всегда отстал от жизни. С 28 сентября официально признана отдельной школой тибетского буддизма

----------

Pema Sonam (25.10.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Уважаемый, я водку и прочие алкогольные напитки не употребляю *с детства*...


Еще одна  :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (26.10.2011), Шавырин (25.10.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Просто так школы не создают.


Просто так нет, а вот если 11-му перерождению Трунгпа Тулку, настоятелю монастрыя Сурманг, распознаному 16-м Кармапой,  открывается терма, то наверно, видимо, это не просто так.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Тертонов в ньингма много, а школа одна.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Тертонов в ньингма много, а школа одна.


В чем выражается, что она одна?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

> ""Лучше бы пил и курил "(с)"
> 
> Алкоголь и табак - вещества, созданные демонами , их употребление обычными людьми приводит к одержимости .


Что практику - благо, теоретику - смерть :Cool:

----------


## Шавырин

> Просто так школы не создают.


Ну, Христа ради...

И Будда не из шуньяты вышел

П.С. ну да я увлёкся,- ухожу,ухожу...

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Меня лично смущают два факта
> 1) Термин "Шамбала-буддизм"?


Может это просто "брэнд" такой. Есть же и "Фпмт" и "Алмазный путь"
Самостоятельные юридические лица.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Шамбала-Буддизм - это не школа, а учения, входящие в гонгтеры "Письмо чёрного Аше", "Письмо Золотого ключа, исполняющего желания", "Золотое солнце Великого востока" и др., которые были получены Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче от Короля Гесара из Линга, который, в свою очередь, является эманацией Гуру Ринпоче. Аутентичность этих гонгтеров подтвержденна рядом великих учителей (среди которых Е.С. Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, Е.С. XVI Гьялва Кармапа), о чём уже сообщалось ранее и неоднократно.

Насколько мне известно, в Шамбала-Буддизме никто не претендует на принадлежность к какой-либо отдельной школе, сообщая о том, что данное учение изложено в соответствии с традициями Ньингма-Кагью.

Если говорить о личности Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, то нравится это кому-то или нет, но объективно, мы имеем дело с примером высоко реализованного мастера, в арсенале которого имелся ряд особых, искусных средств, которые могут идти вразрез с представлениями отдельных чувствующих существ о морали и нравственности, однако это далеко не единичный случай в истории тибетского буддизма, учитывая пример хотя бы того же Друкпы Кюнле. 

Учитывая вышеизложенное, призываю администрацию форума к решительным мерам в отношении участников (несмотря на их звания и регалии), позволяющим себе острые высказывания, сопряженные с проявлением неуважения к общепризнанному учителю тибетской традиции, коим и является Великий видьядхара, тертон Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче, и его наследию.

Самое неприятное, что судя по уровню аргументации, используемой ярыми критиками наследия Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче, бОльшая часть их даже не удостоились толком ознакомиться с тем, что они критикуют. 

В качестве послесловия хочу привести ссылку на публичную лекцию многоуважаемого Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче, в основу которой вошли размышления на тему личности Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче и его наследия: http://www.chronicleproject.com/stories_241.html

----------

Caddy (26.10.2011), Dondhup (26.10.2011), Pema Sonam (26.10.2011), Zetetic (28.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (26.10.2011), Вова Л. (26.10.2011), Евгения Горенко (26.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011), Шавырин (26.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В качестве послесловия хочу привести ссылку на публичную лекцию многоуважаемого Дзонгсара Джамьянга Кхьенце Ринпоче, в основу которой вошли размышления на тему личности Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче и его наследия: http://www.chronicleproject.com/stories_241.html


Я нажал на кнопку «Спасибо», но чувствую, что этого явно недостаточно. Спасибо огромное, обалденная лекция.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Может это просто "брэнд" такой. Есть же и "Фпмт" и "Алмазный путь"
Самостоятельные юридические лица. "
"Шамбала-Буддизм - это не школа, а учения"
Собственно говоря об это и речь. Я слышал что Чогьям Трунгпа Ринпоче создал на Западе организацию под названием Шамбла, но употребление в рамках БФ термина "Шамбала-буддизм" и т.п. и беседы в прошлом с его последователями,  создавало впечатление что его последователи в  СНГ считают это особым видом буддизма и школой. Спасибо Dechen Namdrol за подробные разъяснения.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Насчет термина "Шамбала-буддизм". Он имеет смысл, поскольку у нас есть и т.с. "Шамбала-не-буддизм". Это особым образом скомпанованный курс обучения, практическую основу которой составляет шаматха/випашьяна, а теоретическую - книги Трунгпы "Шамбала: путь воина", Сакьонга "Training you mind" и др. 

Это рассчитано на тех людей, кто хочет работать со своим умом и сделать свою жизнь более здравой, но при этом не желает связываться ни с какой религией. Это _немного_ напоминает Гоенковские Випассаны. 

И есть Шамбала-буддизм - буддизм Кагью / Нингма вместе с терма Шамбалы. 

Люди сначала приходят в Шамбалу. А потом решают, пойдут ли они во внутреннюю мандалу, где уже Шамбала-буддизм, или нет. 

Практически все программы, которые мы тут рекламируем на БФ, относятся именно к нерелигиозной Шамбале. Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги   :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

"Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги "
Если это классический буддизм линии кагью и ньингма, то это утверждение некорректно.

----------

Джигме (26.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги


А что, нельзя просто сразу приехать в Галифакс и получить Прибежище??

----------

Dondhup (26.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Если говорить об Учение, связанном с Гесаром, то в линии Рипа можно получить Прибежище и ванг без  "секулярных тренингов".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если говорить об Учение, связанном с Гесаром, то в линии Рипа можно получить Прибежище и ванг без  "секулярных тренингов".


А можно и с секулярными тренингами Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче. Кстати почти так же называющимися  :Smilie:  И, опять же,  кстати, они родственники к тому же  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А можно и с секулярными тренингами Гьетрула Джигме Ринпоче. Кстати почти так же называющимися  И, опять же,  кстати, они родственники к тому же


Можно, но не обязательно. Если честно я не понимаю как можно практиковать випашьяну не получив Прибежище и прочее. В Ламриме випашьяне посвящен 5 том, и его Чже Ринпоче даж писать сначала не хотел.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну а раз можно, то о чем речь?  :Smilie:  И ты, вероятно, не хочешь признать, что программа Джигме Ринпоче - это та же самая программа, только сбоку.

----------


## Dondhup

> Ну а раз можно, то о чем речь?  И ты, вероятно, не хочешь признать, что программа Джигме Ринпоче - это та же самая программа, только сбоку.


Артем, речь шла о том, что "Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги"
По поводу не-буддийских учений ничего сказать не могу, поскольку не проходил и смысла проходить не вижу. Слышал что организаторы в Мск берут за них достаточно большие деньги.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

И? А в секулярную программу Джигме Ринпоче кроме этой программы есть какой-то иной путь? Вообще как-то глупо это звучит. Вот в Тхераваду ты хрен войдешь без пострига определенным количеством монахов по определенным правилам, в тантрические школы без соответствующих процедур как принятие Прибежища и нендро, в Дзогчен ты тоже без Прямого Введения не попадешь. а уж только потом идет нендро (и то на совести каждого конкретного). Какой смысл обсуждать процедуры того или иного направления? У них так принято. Где-то иначе.

----------


## Джигме

> Насчет термина "Шамбала-буддизм". Он имеет смысл, поскольку у нас есть и т.с. "Шамбала-не-буддизм". Это особым образом скомпанованный курс обучения, практическую основу которой составляет шаматха/випашьяна, а теоретическую - книги Трунгпы "Шамбала: путь воина", Сакьонга "Training you mind" и др. 
> 
> Это рассчитано на тех людей, кто хочет работать со своим умом и сделать свою жизнь более здравой, но при этом не желает связываться ни с какой религией. Это _немного_ напоминает Гоенковские Випассаны. 
> 
> И есть Шамбала-буддизм - буддизм Кагью / Нингма вместе с терма Шамбалы. 
> 
> Люди сначала приходят в Шамбалу. А потом решают, пойдут ли они во внутреннюю мандалу, где уже Шамбала-буддизм, или нет. 
> 
> Практически все программы, которые мы тут рекламируем на БФ, относятся именно к нерелигиозной Шамбале. Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги




Блин, Евгения, не сочтите за критику, но как то все это запутанно звучит для буддиста особенно.....



> Но в Шамбала-буддизм нет другой дороги, кроме как через эти вполне себе секулярные тренинги


  Я то всегда думал что путь в Дхарму всегда один для всех живых существ - это 4 БИ, а у вас через практики какие то...

----------


## Dondhup

Собственно линия Рипа - эта одна из малых  линий школы ньингма, так что все традиционно.  Начиная с Прибежище, трех видов обетов, сутры и т.п.
А до-буддийская программа насколько я понимаю - упайя, т.ек. некоторые пройдя ее приходят к Прибежищу. Собственно к практике Дхармы это отношение не имеет. Есть масса народу, который ходит на Учения, даваемых различными Учителями, но Прибежище не принимает и да ж не понимает что это такое даже на уровне Трех Драгоценностей в сутре. Я да ж на вангах подобную публику встречал. Учитель говорит, а народ предпочитает придерживаться совершенно противоположного мнения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> .......... в Дзогчен ты тоже без Прямого Введения не попадешь. а уж только потом идет нендро (и то на совести каждого конкретного).


Ну вообще то есть 2 разных пути познания ригпа и прямое введение это только один из них. Об этом и ЧННР говорил что тот кто во время передачи его не осознал то тот может практиковать семзины и рушены для распознания или петь песню ваджры и т.д. Так что учитель то может и передавать состояние ригпа только вот ученик его вполне может и не получить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Собственно к практике Дхармы это отношение не имеет.


Ну. Я ж говрю, это Джигме Ринпоче просто так развлекается, поскольку больше ему заняться нечем  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Dondhup

Артем, если Вы внимательно читали мое сообщение, то могли обратить внимание на слова "А до-буддийская программа насколько я понимаю - упайя, т.к. некоторые пройдя ее приходят к Прибежищу." Собственно практика Дхармы начинается с принятия Прибежища. см к примеру Ламрим Цонкапы 1 том, где говориться, что приняв Прибежище, мы становимся буддистами.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Можно, но не обязательно. Если честно я не понимаю как можно практиковать випашьяну не получив Прибежище и прочее.


Да легко. И не надо ссылаться на ламрим. Это не единственный источник, а сравнительно поздний
 :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> ...поскольку у нас есть и т.с. "Шамбала-не-буддизм". Это особым образом скомпанованный курс обучения, практическую основу которой составляет шаматха/випашьяна, а теоретическую - книги Трунгпы "Шамбала: путь воина", Сакьонга "Training you mind" и др.


Женя, мнение о том, что учение, изложенное в рамках Шамбала-тренингов не является буддизмом, или является чем-то отдельным от него, представляется мне крайне противоречивым в силу того, что, насколько я понимаю, данная составляющая пути Шамбала-Буддизма относится всё к тем же гонгтерам, которые были открыты видьядхарой Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче. Невозможно представить даже чтобы в терма содержались небуддийские учения. 

Следовательно, в основе Шамбала-тренингов лежит всё та же Буддадхарма, а их основное назначение - это предоставить возможность людям (главным образом жителям западных стран), вне зависимости от их религиозной ориентации или же её отсутствия, соприкоснуться с буддийскими воззрениями и практикой, при этом не обременяя себя на начальных этапах какими-либо инициациями или обязательствами. По моему глубокому убеждению, в этом и состоит главная искусность такого средства, как Шамбала-тренинг. Другими словами это знакомство с основами буддийского воззрения и практики.

Данный подход лично мне представляется более чем логичным и обоснованным в силу того, что прежде чем становиться буддистом, следует понять и разобраться в том, зачем тебе это нужно. Во всяком случае, именно к этому призывает Его Святейшество Далай-лама, когда говорит о том, что в случае отсутствия желания принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, основанного на зрелом решении, людям лучше оставаться в рамках традиционной для них религиозной традиции или же придерживаться секулярной этики, основанной на общечеловеческих ценностях.

Если говорить о Ламрим-Ченмо, непревзойдённого Чже Ринпоче, на который ссылается Андрей, то не стоит упускать из виду, что данный труд, по утверждению многих учителей, предполагает, что изучающий его уже знаком с основами Буддийского учения.

----------

Dondhup (26.10.2011), Карма Палджор (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А я еще добавлю из высказываний многих учителей постулат о том, что для того. чтобы быть буддистом совершенно не обязательно быть буддистом  :Smilie:  Это не комсомол. чтобы обязательно значок носить

http://rutube.ru/tracks/2328808.html...cb3d1126ec6fdf Большая просьба показать что тут Дхарма, а что не Дхарма  :Smilie:

----------

Pema Sonam (26.10.2011), Вова Л. (26.10.2011), Карма Палджор (26.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Вот в Тхераваду ты хрен войдешь без пострига определенным количеством монахов по определенным правилам


Артем, зачем вы говорите неправду? Что-бы стать буддистом-мирянином, в тхераваде достаточно принять Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях и 5 обетов у монаха. А в монахи стригут по определенным правилам - во всех традициях.

----------

Фил (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, зачем вы говорите неправду? Что-бы стать буддистом-мирянином, в тхераваде достаточно принять Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях и 5 обетов у монаха. А в монахи стригут по определенным правилам - во всех традициях.


Ну я имел в виду постриг монаха, бо все едино миряне не особо считаются.  :Smilie:  Ну не суть важно, важно, что есть определенные традиции, которым следуют в данном конкретном направлении и которые в различных направлениях отличаются.

----------


## Dondhup

> А я еще добавлю из высказываний многих учителей постулат о том, что для того. чтобы быть буддистом совершенно не обязательно быть буддистом  Это не комсомол. чтобы обязательно значок носить
> 
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/2328808.html...cb3d1126ec6fdf Большая просьба показать что тут Дхарма, а что не Дхарма


Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях принимать значит не обязательно?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях принимать значит не обязательно?


Скажи мне, Андрей, зависит ли практика Дхармы от того, скажешь ли ты определенную формулу, какие картинки будут висеть у тебя на стене, сколько чашечек будет стоять на алтаре, зажжешь ли ты свечку или нет? И вообще, что такое практика Дхармы?

----------

Фил (27.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> А что, нельзя просто сразу приехать в Галифакс и получить Прибежище??


Сначала скажут походить шамбальские уровни, с самого начала, ага  :Smilie:

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Женя, мнение о том, что учение, изложенное в рамках Шамбала-тренингов не является буддизмом, или является чем-то отдельным от него, представляется мне крайне противоречивым в силу того, что, насколько я понимаю, данная составляющая пути Шамбала-Буддизма относится всё к тем же гонгтерам, которые были открыты видьядхарой Чогьямом Трунгпой Ринпоче. Невозможно представить даже чтобы в терма содержались небуддийские учения. 
> 
> Следовательно, в основе Шамбала-тренингов лежит всё та же Буддадхарма, а их основное назначение - это предоставить возможность людям (главным образом жителям западных стран), вне зависимости от их религиозной ориентации или же её отсутствия, соприкоснуться с буддийскими воззрениями и практикой, при этом не обременяя себя на начальных этапах какими-либо инициациями или обязательствами. По моему глубокому убеждению, в этом и состоит главная искусность такого средства, как Шамбала-тренинг. Другими словами это знакомство с основами буддийского воззрения и практики.
> 
> Данный подход лично мне представляется более чем логичным и обоснованным в силу того, что прежде чем становиться буддистом, следует понять и разобраться в том, зачем тебе это нужно. Во всяком случае, именно к этому призывает Его Святейшество Далай-лама, когда говорит о том, что в случае отсутствия желания принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях, основанного на зрелом решении, людям лучше оставаться в рамках традиционной для них религиозной традиции или же придерживаться секулярной этики, основанной на общечеловеческих ценностях.
> 
> Если говорить о Ламрим-Ченмо, непревзойдённого Чже Ринпоче, на который ссылается Андрей, то не стоит упускать из виду, что данный труд, по утверждению многих учителей, предполагает, что изучающий его уже знаком с основами Буддийского учения.


Да, все верно. Я же так и сказала - *т.с.* "Шамбала-не-буддизм"  :Smilie: 

Это действительно упая, дать попробовать нечто, без буддийского сленга, чтобы у человека проснулся вкус к Буддадхарме.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (26.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Скажи мне, Андрей, зависит ли практика Дхармы от того, скажешь ли ты определенную формулу, какие картинки будут висеть у тебя на стене, сколько чашечек будет стоять на алтаре, зажжешь ли ты свечку или нет? И вообще, что такое практика Дхармы?


Слова, которые произносят при принятии Прибежища у квалифицированного Учителя - не простые слова, более того они принимаются всем седцем.

----------


## Dondhup

> Сначала скажут походить шамбальские уровни, с самого начала, ага


В линии рипа такого нет.  И в кагью и в ньингма.

----------


## Dondhup

"Это действительно упая, дать попробовать нечто, без буддийского сленга, чтобы у человека проснулся вкус к Буддадхарме. "
Слова Дхармы - это не сленг.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Слова, которые произносят при принятии Прибежища у квалифицированного Учителя - не простые слова, более того они принимаются всем седцем.


Сердце. Андрюш, это мышца.  :Smilie:  Ты в очередной раз не отвечаешь на вопросы и выдаешь комсомольские лозунги.

----------

Фил (27.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В линии рипа такого нет.  И в кагью и в ньингма.


А в Тхераваде нет того, что есть в Рипа. И того, что в Кагью, тоже нет. И даже того, что в Чань и то не все есть  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Сердце. Андрюш, это мышца.  Ты в очередной раз не отвечаешь на вопросы и выдаешь комсомольские лозунги.


Для тебя комсомольские лозунги, для меня нет, именно поэтому ты в ДО, а я нет. Мне с частью русских буддистов всегда было трудно найти общий язык - , в душе я наверно больше бурят. Вот с Дорджо мы сразу нашли общий язык.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Для тебя комсомольские лозунги, для меня нет, именно поэтому ты в ДО, а я нет. Мне с частью русских буддистов всегда было трудно найти общий язык - , в душе я наверно больше бурят. Вот с Дорджо мы сразу нашли общий язык.


Учитывая то, что на моей памяти Доржо писал про Чже Ринпоче, - это довольно странно, если честно.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> А в Тхераваде нет того, что есть в Рипа. И того, что в Кагью, тоже нет. И даже того, что в Чань и то не все есть


 Организация "Шамбала" была создана Учителем, практикующим не в тхераваде или дзене,  а в кагью и ньингма, связанным с линией рипа. Разговаривать ради разговора не имеет смысла.

----------


## Dondhup

> Учитывая то, что на моей памяти Доржо писал про Чже Ринпоче, - это довольно странно, если честно.


Дорджо вырос в традиционной буддийской среде и получил соответствующее воспитание - это сразу чувствуется.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Дорджо вырос в традиционной буддийской среде и получил соответствующее воспитание - это сразу чувствуется.


Странно, что при таких обстоятельствах Доржо позволял себе оскорбительные высказывания в адрес Чже Ринпоче.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В Ламриме випашьяне посвящен 5 том, и его Чже Ринпоче даж писать сначала не хотел.


Вот ведь охота вам все мерять гелугпинским аршином.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слова, которые произносят при принятии Прибежища у квалифицированного Учителя - не простые слова, более того они принимаются всем седцем.


Вспоминается рассказ ламы Сонама Дордже как он принимал прибежище:

— Ты понимаешь, в чём принимаешь Прибежище?
— Понимаю.
— Ну вот и считай, что ты его принял.

Так что всё-таки, мне кажется, хорошо опираться не на слова, а на смысл.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2011), Фил (27.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Для тебя комсомольские лозунги, для меня нет, именно поэтому ты в ДО, а я нет. Мне с частью русских буддистов всегда было трудно найти общий язык - , в душе я наверно больше бурят. Вот с Дорджо мы сразу нашли общий язык.


Упс. Дорджо вышел из ДО? Он же вроде как аж ганчи был

И ты в очередной раз не ответил на вопросы. А вот в душе бурят, Андрюш, это уже симптоматично. настоящему индейцу завсегда везде ништяк  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (27.10.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях принимать значит не обязательно?


Ты хоть ламрим-то читал? Что там сказано про три Драгоценности? Какая из них является абсолютной? Какие относительными?
По сути большое количество методов можно пользовать не имея Прибежища и обязательств. И даже не вступая на восьмеричный путь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.10.2011)

----------

